# closed: juvenile bristlenose



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

juvenile regular bristlenoses, $3 ea _or_ 5 for $12 _or_ 10 for $20 _or_ *20 for $35*
2nd pic is of dad
pick up in Port Coquitlam, or at Braid or Lougheed Stn
will ship, paypal accepted


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

*plecos*

I have pm'd you


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

How big are they?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

^^^ they came out of the cave on Sept 4, so are only about 2 - 2.5 cm (about 1 inch). Hence the great deal


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

they're feeding well and are very active


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

That is a handsome father, nice beard !
Free Bump


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

How big is the Dad?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

By eye-ball I'd say 10 cm/ 4". I'll set a ruler out tonight and try for a more accurate measure


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> That is a handsome father, nice beard !
> Free Bump


his is almost as bushy as mine!


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

awsome deal. I bought some a month or 2 ago they are all doing well. and look great. and growing fast.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks, Dough!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

super deal: *20 for $35*


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

still some available


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

I pm'd you, Thanks


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i'll take 5 or 10, you have pm


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

$3 ea or 5 for $12 or 10 for $20 or 20 for $35


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

PM Sent....


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

c l o s e d


----------

